# Defense against Front Kick



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome my Wing Chun brothers and sisters. Please share some of your techniques you use to defend against a front kick.

Some things that have worked well for in the past

1.Move backwards
2.Move to side(Kick supporting leg)
3.stomp the front kick before it extends

What other techniques or evasive moves do you guys do to evade or defend against a front kick. These I have mention are best to me. There are others but they have greater margin for error and will not useful on really powerful kicker. 

What techs do you WC guys use against a solid front kick with power?


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 16, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Welcome my Wing Chun brothers and sisters. Please share some of your techniques you use to defend against a front kick.
> 
> Some things that have worked well for in the past
> 
> ...


 
It depends is he already in kicking range or does he have to take a step in to get in kicking range . If he has to step in to get in range then I would treat it exactly the same as a charging side kick . In which case I would step 45 degrees to the outside of his kicking leg preferably with a Dai- Bong guarding my upper body and execute a WC side kick to the knee of his support leg. 

If he is already in kicking range and I have little to no warning then I raise my leg knee to elbow up high with my front hand in Tan Sau hoping to jam the kick or failing that have the kick deflected off either side of my leg or arm.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2009)

May I also suggest staying out of kicking range and buying the guy a beer instead?

Though that's my favorite, also look into pivoting offline (staying near the same position, but turning so your target sillhouette is out of the way).


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 17, 2009)

Can you explain more about turning so your target sillhouette is out the way. I didnt completely comprehend what you mean...but it sounds like a sound idea.




bushidomartialarts said:


> May I also suggest staying out of kicking range and buying the guy a beer instead?
> 
> Though that's my favorite, also look into pivoting offline (staying near the same position, but turning so your target sillhouette is out of the way).


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 17, 2009)

Yoshi , I would not recommend moving back if possible , or if you have to , make it very minimal , just a few inches so he misses and then you burst forward . The reason I say this is because if you move back too far he is just going to keep coming forward with another kick . 

 I remember these two chinese brothers that I used to train with in Wing Chun those guys were so fast they could chase you across a room with left and right alternating thrusting heel kicks to the groin and you could not get away from them , your only chance would be to jam their first kick and engage them with your arms .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow...i would love to meet them...sounds interesting. 

I don't know alot of low kickers. Most of people I interact with outside of WC are high kickers. They tend to aim mostly for your head and chest.

Yea. We practice drills like move back and catch under the foot. But a really fast kicker throwing combination kicks can prove difficult to catch his foot. Sometimes you will. Me i try to time it. By evading until I get the right timing to catch the foot an dump them. Sometimes it works sometimes I have to take one for the team. Either way I still get the dump.



mook jong man said:


> Yoshi , I would not recommend moving back if possible , or if you have to , make it very minimal , just a few inches so he misses and then you burst forward . The reason I say this is because if you move back too far he is just going to keep coming forward with another kick .
> 
> I remember these two chinese brothers that I used to train with in Wing Chun those guys were so fast they could chase you across a room with left and right alternating thrusting heel kicks to the groin and you could not get away from them , your only chance would be to jam their first kick and engage them with your arms .


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes they were very talented and being chinese they were my Sifu's favourites . I used to train with either big guys to learn to handle their strength or the two brothers because they were extremely fast with hands and feet.

 But as I usually find with talented people they lose the inner fire to train and eventually they stop training altogether . Last I heard they both settled down and met lovely chinese girls and had 2.5 children . Its a real shame they would have both went very far , they were both church going lads too . 

I remember I took them out drinking a couple of times and got them drunk , I was a bad influence on them .  The younger one in particular looked very similar to a young Bruce Lee and he did turn the ladies heads. I remember this one time we were sitting in some bar the three of us were pretty drunk and this I think you call them cougars in the U.S was trying to pick him up .

 She was a white woman about 45 , no raving beauty , but you wouldn't kick her out of bed either , and she was trying to pick up the 19 year old younger brother . But because he was a good christian lad he was polite and just humoured her and her advances . I must admit that a lot of the times we were out together I was hoping to get the left overs , that dude sure was a chick magnet .


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 18, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Can you explain more about turning so your target sillhouette is out the way. I didnt completely comprehend what you mean...but it sounds like a sound idea.




As the kick comes in, pivot on one foot so your body is _perpendicular_ (not parallel) to your opponent.  The kick will miss by a small margin, leaving you close enough to attack the leg, or to shuffle in and attack the body.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent technique. Do you have any videos on youtube showing this application?




bushidomartialarts said:


> As the kick comes in, pivot on one foot so your body is _perpendicular_ (not parallel) to your opponent. The kick will miss by a small margin, leaving you close enough to attack the leg, or to shuffle in and attack the body.


----------

